
Tesla employee explains why production hell is actually a good thing - Corrado
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-employee-explains-why-production-hell-is-good-2018-2
======
Corrado
This article talks about an engineer that builds & repairs robots. It's
exactly the kind of job that the next generation will be doing. Don't bemoan
the lack of jobs due to automation! Revel in the jobs that will allow us to
work with our minds and hands to build something useful.

